# Happy Birthday Theogenes, DMcFadden



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 4, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 08-04-2010:

-Theogenes (Age: hidden)
-DMcFadden (born 1953, Age: 57)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, Theogenes, age unknown, evidently of the order of Melchizedek ( מַלְכִּי־צֶדֶק)


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, gentlemen!


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday both of you!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday gentlemen! Y'all share a birthday with one of the best men to walk the planet, my grandfather. We won't talk about the other fellow who was born on this date. Or at least that is what he claims. He has never submitted real proof of that.


----------



## Herald (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, guys!


----------



## baron (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 4, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Happy birthday, Theogenes, age unknown, evidently of the order of Melchizedek ( מַלְכִּי־צֶדֶק)


 
OK, I'll tell...I'm 52 but don't look a day over 70! 
BTW, Happy Birthday to you too, Dennis!


----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 4, 2010)

Jim, you and I share a birthday with Barry (aka POTUS); but he is still a kid in his 40s (even if he does have his finger on the nuclear triggers).

One of my daughters-in-law is overdue for my next (6th) grandchild. Wouldn't it be a kick if she delivered today?


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 4, 2010)

DMcFadden said:


> Jim, you and I share a birthday with Barry (aka POTUS); but he is still a kid in his 40s (even if he does have his finger on the nuclear triggers).
> 
> One of my daughters-in-law is overdue for my next (6th) grandchild. Wouldn't it be a kick if she delivered today?


 
Ahhh, to be in the 40's again, , That would be great if she delivered on such a wonderful day to be born!


----------



## Berean (Aug 4, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, guys*. Sorry to hear about that sharing-a-birthday-with-Barry thing. What a bummer.


----------



## greenbaggins (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, guys!


----------



## Ne Oublie (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthday, gentlemen! Have a great day in the lord!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Happy birthdays!!


----------

